# News Banner



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Jae/Kevin,

The news banner you've set up at the top of the Forum page is an excellent idea. Â I certainly think it would be worth keeping, even if it said "No new news" when everything is peaceful Â ;D Â it keeps everyone informed.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah great idea. Thanks for all your work Jae.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

This reminds me of back in the war when we was living in the tube and singing about bananas. Community spirit in times of crisis. That's what we need.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Lets sing a song. Who has got a piano?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Actually, come to think of it, I was away between the 14th and 31st, so all the stuff that was deleted I missed anyway.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

The new ticker is a great idea. One thing is annoying though..... it's too fast for me to read! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Can the speed setting between messages be lengthened so ppl can have ample time to read it?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> The new ticker is a great idea. One thing is annoying though..... it's too fast for me to read! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Can the speed setting between messages be lengthened so ppl can have ample time to read it?


buy some quicker eyes


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wheres the Tuning section :-/ didnt know we had one 
JOnah


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

There is actually more to this site than just the forum !!

Click on the "Start" link in the top header


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My God ;D
You Guys have been busy  when was all this changed from the old format. Good Work Men [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Jonah


> There is actually more to this site than just the forum !!
> 
> Click on the "Start" link in the top header Â


----------

